# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bof?

## hilwas

Hallo, mijn naam is Hilbrand, man, en ben 55 jaar.

Twee weken geleden op zondag bemerkte ik een zwelling vlak onder mijn linkeroor. Mijn vrouw raadde mij aan om naar de huisarts te gaan. Daar ben ik de donderdag daarop geweest en hij constateerde een opgezwollen oorspeekselklier en hij achtte het waarschrijnlijk dat ik de bof had (ik woon in Scherpenzeel gelderland, een bolwelk van het christelijk geloof, waar een bofepidemie plaatvindt). Ik ben toen op internet gaan surfen om er meer over te weten te komen en daar vond ik dat, als je vroeger de bof hebt gehad je levenslang immuun daartegen bent. Ik kan me herinneren dat ik als kind vroeger de bof heb gehad.
Het is nu twee weken na de eerste constatering van de zwelling en volgens wat ik gelezen heb zou deze nu al weg moeten zijn en de ziekte over. Ik heb echter nog steeds last van die zwelling onder mijn oor en ben ook nog steeds wat zwetering/hangering (lichte verhoging).

Mijn vragen zijn:

-kan je evengoed nog een keer (een lichte vorm van) de bof krijgen nadat je die al een keer hebt gehad?

-Als je de bof hebt, kan je er dan ook nog last van hebben na de eerste symptomen (de zwelling)?

-Zijn er nog andere ziektes met dezelfde symptomen?

graag jullie reacties.

Hilbrand

reageer op dit bericht in het forumstuur een privé-bericht naar Hilbrand Wassenaar

----------


## hilwas

> -Als je de bof hebt, kan je er dan ook nog last van hebben na de eerste symptomen (de zwelling)?


Dit moet zijn: 

-als je de bof hebt kan je er dan ook nog last van hebben LANGER DAN TWEE WEKEN na de eerste symptomen?

Hilbrand

----------


## Luna123

Hallo Hilbrand

Eindelijk iemand gevonden die ook deze vage klachten heeft. Ik werd 4 weken gelden wakker met een dikker ooglid en verder geen klachten. Dit werd helaas steeds erger en er kwamen klachten bij: vermoeid, rillerig, bobbeltje bij kaakscharnier, hoofdpijn. Na een aantal keer huisarts en niets kunnen vinden ben ik twee weken gelden bij de oogarts geweest in het ziekenhuis. Ze zei dat mijn traanklier was opgezet en ook mijn speekselklier. Dit alles allemaal alleen rechts.
Ze dacht aan de bof?! Ik weet niet of ik als kind hier last van heb gehad, maar heb nu al 4 weken last en zeker de oorspeekselklier (kaak) gaat steeds vervelender voelen. Ook heb ik nu een dikke klier in mijn hals erbij gekregen en stijve spieren in de nek. 
Heel vreemd allemaal, vooral omdat ik me niet echt in de bof kan vinden omdat het nu al zo lang duurt en ik niet echt een heel dikke wang heb. 
Volgens haar kon het nog wel even duren en anders moest ik maar terug komen.
Ik weet niet of jij er ook pijn aan hebt??? En hoe zit het met jou oog???

Ik merk trouwens ook dat ik 's nachts wat meer zweet. Heel vervelend allemaal, maar kan er zo weinig over vinden als het om volwassenen gaat.

Ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat.

Groetjes Anita

----------

